# Big Bud fertilizer



## IKE (Aug 9, 2011)

We know there are hundreds of companies that claim if you use their product, you'll get 30% or more yield increases - from lights to fertilizers to supplements.

Anyone have experience with the Big Bud fertilizer by Advance Nutrients?

They have the same claims but this product has been around awhile and is very well known. I'm curious if the yields do increase enough to justify the additional cost to my nutrient program.

Thanks!


----------



## Menimeth (Aug 9, 2011)

IMO it is the gardener that increases the yeld of their crop, by paying attention to what the plants are telling him/her and making adjustments accordingly. The nutes you use can help to increase the yeld, but it all comes down to the way they are used, and what your plants need at the time. I believe that the amount of time you put into your grow, and the attention to detail is what will increase your yeld in the end.


----------



## KushmasterJ (Aug 9, 2011)

IKE
what menimeth says is true, yield depends on the grower... this much is obvious.
Big Bud is a "bloom booster" it supplies aminos and other nutrients necessary for flowering such as potash and phosphate, working differently than a carbohydrate product like bud candy or botanicare sweet...which also promises an increase in harvest.

It's true that if the right levels of potash and phosphate are present in your grow medium that you will get good results, but you don't need to spend the cash on Big bud because there are other, cheaper ways to provide these nutrients...depending on how you grow. You didn't mention what other nutrients you are using, soil mix, etc... but if you're seeking a bigger harvest I can attest that carbohydrate bloom boosters have made a difference for me, I used botanicare sweet. There are many people that say you can achieve the same results by adding blackstrap molasses to water. It's personal preferrence and experience. Back to what menimeth said, its how you use it, you wont know until you try. There are so many variables in grow setups and styles that something that worked for one person may not work as well for another.


----------

